# YT624 Electric Start



## joeymartin (Dec 12, 2016)

I have another post related to the same machine but different issue. Snowblower is about 3 years old. It?s stored in my heated garage all year round. Every month or so i?ll Start it up, move it around, check operation etc. Today the electric start won?t work. When turning the key all I get is a whining noise from the snowblower. It pulls over ok and starts that way. The LED light comes on when I turn they key...is this a battery issue?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is posible that it is a battery issue. Do you have acces to a jumper box, or jumper cables? If so, you could carefully test it that way. It could also be that the starter solenoid is not operating properly and the starter is only free wheeling....


----------



## joeymartin (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks. I'll do some more troubleshooting when I get a few hours to spend with it. 

Does anybody have a service manual for this model?


----------



## joeymartin (Dec 12, 2016)

Battery is charged and tested fine so that's not the issue. I just learned it has 3 year warranty so back to the dealer it goes for a once over.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It might be that the starters drive or bendix needs a little cleaning and or lube. Since it's under warranty might be easier to take it back but if loading and hauling it could be a problem here is a video on the subject if you're interested.


----------

